# What would Good Dragon sell?



## Lioedevon427 (Jul 12, 2021)

Just a dumb little game I thought of


----------



## ben909 (Jul 12, 2021)

cookies
(am i missing the point)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 12, 2021)

Lincoln Logs :>


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 12, 2021)

Furry themed merchandise like paw soaps and figurines of whatever mascot they have.

Pet supplies and accessories.

Burned things.

Egg shaped stones.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 12, 2021)

Paw-shaped lollypops


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 12, 2021)

A secure, modern, stable site to actually replace FA.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jul 12, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> A secure, modern, stable site to actually replace FA.


Shshsjshsjsk damn shots fired… I mean you ain’t 100% wrong tho…


----------



## Raever (Jul 12, 2021)

Ratt Carry said:


> A secure, modern, stable site to actually replace FA.



I'm in _pain_. X'D


----------



## L.Rey (Jul 12, 2021)

Bibles xD


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)

Promise rings


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 12, 2021)

Fantasy action figures


----------



## ben909 (Jul 12, 2021)

armor form knights that come to kill them because they are dragons


----------



## Hogo (Jul 13, 2021)

Good dragon sells things their little siblings are struggling to sell because their Etsy shop isn't getting enough traffic but you have better networking and web design skills.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2021)

Totally SFW and innocent things like a "handholding" card you can use for when someone say you're being indecent in public. With this card you can handhold as much as you like.


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 13, 2021)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Shshsjshsjsk damn shots fired… I mean you ain’t 100% wrong tho…


I mentioned this because I'm certain the people who own BadDragon also made FurryNetwork and e621. The former is shit and dead _as _shit. The latter is just for archiving.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 13, 2021)

its probably not good for here, but i see it as better for fa to keep what works vs try something wholely different and risk break everything


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 13, 2021)

Paperback AND hardcover copies of the book "The Notebook".


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm thinking PG silicon parts, for cosplay, etc. Plus, "on theme" (think scaly) phone cases, tablet cases, pop sockets, etc.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 13, 2021)

BigFuzzyBenji said:


> I'm thinking PG silicon parts, for cosplay, etc. Plus, "on theme" (think scaly) phone cases, tablet cases, pop sockets, etc.


That honestly might not be a bad lateral move for them.


----------

